# Fliegende Säge - Regelung im Antrieb oder mit Technologie-CPU?



## Holzmichl (21 Juni 2021)

Hallo an die Antriebs- und Anwendungsspezialisten,

ich habe in ein paar Monaten eine Fliegende Säge zur Schnittholzkappung mit externem Geber als Laufrad am Material zu realisieren.
Das Material kommt dabei endlos mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 20-90m/min, der Schlitten soll sich aufsynchronisieren und bei Schnittauslösung wird von oben pneumatisch mit einem Druckbalken das Material geklemmt und von unten mit einer hochschwenkenden Kreissäge geschnitten. Es gibt keine Querbewegung zum Material. 

Aktuell habe ich noch komplett freie Hand, mit welcher Technik ich diesen Ablauf umsetzen möchte.

Die Planung sieht eine S7-1516F für die Gesamtanlage und den Sägevorschub in einem Sinamics S120 DC-Antriebsverbund vor.
Programmierung in TIA V15.1 inkl Startdrive. Die CPU selbst ist schnell genug. Eigentlich würde eine 1515F reichen, allerdings brauche ich die DP-Schnittstelle.
Jetzt bin ich etwas unschlüssig, von welcher Seite ich angreifen soll.
Es gibt von Siemens sowohl fertige Applikationen für die S7-1500T, als auch für den S120. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt kann ich CPU und Umrichter noch frei tauschen.
Ich habe bis jetzt aber weder mit S7-Technologie, noch mit S120 DCC oder DCB zu tun gehabt. Daher tue ich mich schwer mit den Pros und Contras der beiden Lösungen. 
Die S7-Technologie sieht dabei auf den ersten Blick moderner aus?
Das Beispiel integriert im S120 basiert in der Doku auf Starter und ich bin nicht schlau draus geworden, ob das im Startdrive ebenfalls so zu realisieren ist.
S120 ist mir sowohl im Starter als auch im Startdrive vertraut. Allerdings würde es mir besser gefallen, wenn der S120, wie alle anderen Sinamics FUs in der Anlage im TIA integriert wäre.

Ich würde mich über Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## NBerger (21 Juni 2021)

Kennst du dich mit Motion-Control aus?

ohne Technologie: Achsen synchronisierung geht nur relativ. (Sie exakte Synchronposition muss nach dem Aufsynchronisieren mittels einer "Superimpose-Posi" korrigiert/"angefahren" werden.

mit Technologie: Die Achsensynchronisierung geht auch direkt, absolut, auf die gewünschte "Synchronposition". 
Alternativ geht hier auch eine Kurvenscheiben-Funktion, das hat Vorteile und Nachteile (ob es das am Ende einfacher macht, glaube ich fast nicht).

Ob jetzt im Starter oder mit Startdrive macht keinen großen Unterschied. (Der Starter wird zukünftig sterben denke ich)


----------



## Holzmichl (21 Juni 2021)

Mit Sinamics Servo bin ich gut vertraut würde ich sagen.
Habe aber bis jetzt eigentlich "nur" mit allen Variationen von EPOS und Telegramm 111 zu tun gehabt.
Mit dem S120 in Verbindung mit normalen Anwendungen habe ich kein Problem.

Zwecks Starter: meine Meinung hierzu ist S7-300 in Step7 V5.x und Starter; S7-1500 mit TIA und Startdrive. Starter bleibt halt in der Entwicklung stehen. Mischen geht, aber mach ich sehr ungern. Ist nicht schön für die spätere Instandhaltung, wenn man zum Projekt mehrere Anleitungen braucht, damit sich der Betriebselektriker auskennt.

Ich würde gern so viel wie möglich von den vorgefertigten Applikationen verwenden wollen und nicht das Rad neu erfinden.
Im Detail sind das die folgenden Beispiele:

Integriert in den S120





__





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




und

Ablauf in S7-1500T





__





						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juni 2021)

Die Fragestellung habe ich jetzt nicht richtig verstanden - sorry ...

Als "fliegende Säge" kenne ich eine Säge, die in das laufende Material hineinfährt (also über eine schräg stehende Führung) und die sich (diagonal) dem Materialvorschub anpasst - das muss man synchronisieren ...
Bei dir hört es sich aber merh so an, als wenn du dich am laufenden Material "anklemmst" und somit die Säge-Einheit mit dem Material mitgenommen wird, das Material durchsägt, die Klemmung wieder löst und dann wieder zurückfährt.
Hier müsstest du nur synchronisieren wenn keine Mitnahme erfolgt sondern quasi parallel mitgefahren wird.
Wenn du dich aufklemmst (oder das Material sogar anhält) musst du auch nichts synchronisieren.

Fährt die Säge immer von links nach rechts oder wechselweise ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## zako (21 Juni 2021)

Ich versuche es mal aus meiner Sicht zu bewerten:
pro DCB- Variante im Antrieb
- Steuerung wird nicht mit zusätzlicher Motion- Rechenzeit belastet
- Standard S7-1x00 reicht (wobei dann eine Lizenz für die CU320-2PN fällig wird)
- falls Du z.B. andere Steuerungshersteller verwenden sollst, weil Maschine z.B. in die USA geliefert werden soll, dann bietet sich die Variante auch an.
- "alte T400 / MASTERDRIVES F01" Anwender fühlen sich  "heimisch"

pro T-CPU:
- du kannst statt SINAMICS S120 auch z.B. S210, Microdrive etc verwenden (falls es  von der Leistung her passt)
- Achsen können leicht simuliert werden
- ich vermute, dass für eine fliegende Säge auch ein digitaler Zwilling irgendwo vorhanden ist (aber da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus - mit Simit usw).
- als Simatic- Anwender bleibst Du mit der Motion Control Funktionalität in der bekannten Programmierumgebung. Ich kenne Leute, die mit Motion Control nicht so viel zu tun hatten, aber mit der Programmierung nach PLC Open dann doch recht schnell und gut zurecht kamen.
- Falls Du ggf zukünftig auch Kinematiken programmieren willst,  stößt Du mit der DCB- Variante an die Grenzen (aber die DCB- fliegende Säge ist normallerweise schon funktional mehr als ausreichend)

PS.: Wenn Du einen ext. Geber als Leitwert hast, dann würde ich am besten gleich einen SIN/COS- Geber (oder gleich DriveCliQ) nehmen - bei z.B. 1024 HTL- Gebern ist sonst der Leitwert recht "hakelig" und dann über eine Kurvenscheibe gerechnet würde z.B. auch die Vorsteuerung unruhig (Glättungen wirken hier wieder als Totzeiten)


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Juni 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Fragestellung habe ich jetzt nicht richtig verstanden - sorry ...
> 
> Als "fliegende Säge" kenne ich eine Säge, die in das laufende Material hineinfährt (also über eine schräg stehende Führung) und die sich (diagonal) dem Materialvorschub anpasst - das muss man synchronisieren ...
> Bei dir hört es sich aber merh so an, als wenn du dich am laufenden Material "anklemmst" und somit die Säge-Einheit mit dem Material mitgenommen wird, das Material durchsägt, die Klemmung wieder löst und dann wieder zurückfährt.
> ...



Meine Fragestellung ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei - stimmt. Sorry.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass beide Varianten funktionieren und ich damit zurechtkomme. Aber ich kann nicht einschätzen, welche davon besser ist und ob es ein paar kleine Fettnäpfchen gibt, die man von vorneherein abstellen kann.
Wie zum Beispiel die Aussage von @zako mit seinen Ausführungen und dem Tipp mit dem Sin/Cos-Geber. Danke hierfür!

Ansonsten hast Du die Anwendung schon recht gut analysiert. Das wird ein Retrofit für eine bestehende Säge, die sich pneumatisch aufklemmt und mit einem vom Ursprungs-Maschinenbauer (nicht mehr existent) selbst gebauten Pneumatikzylinder und Hub ca 2000mm die Bewegung unterstützt. Das Sägeblatt fährt nur auf-ab und ist vom Sägeblattdurchmesser so groß, dass das Material auf einmal durchschnitten werden kann. Ausgelöst wird der Schnitt auch jetzt schon von einem Laufrad mit Drehgeber. Die geforderte Taktzeit mit der Ur-Ausführung wird schwierig oder nicht betriebssicher genug und die Genauigkeit ist miserabel. Vom Druckluftverbrauch ganz zu schweigen. Die vorhergehende Anwendung sollte vom Materialvorschub her möglichst konstant laufen und nicht stoppen.
Mit Aufklemmen und anstelle der Pneumatik mit Drehmomentvorgabe elektrisch unterstützen würde natürlich auch gehen, aber hier sehe ich dann keinen Vorteil in der Genauigkeit.

(Offtopic: Sicherheitsbedenken braucht man nicht haben - hier werden alle Maßnahmen getroffen und ich werde von 2 unabhängigen externen Firmen unterstützt für Auslegung und spätere Abnahme und Dokumentation. )


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Juni 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal aus meiner Sicht zu bewerten:
> pro DCB- Variante im Antrieb
> - Steuerung wird nicht mit zusätzlicher Motion- Rechenzeit belastet
> - Standard S7-1x00 reicht (wobei dann eine Lizenz für die CU320-2PN fällig wird)
> ...



Weißt Du, ob die Anwendung "Fliegende Säge" auf dem S120 auch im Startdrive so funktioniert? Die Doku basiert auf Starter.
Den bereitgestellten "LMCSINA_FlyingSawFB" für Ablauf auf S7-1200/1500 habe ich gesehen. Hier wird aber auch auf Starter verwiesen.


----------



## zako (22 Juni 2021)

Ich würde erwarten, dass es auch eine STARTDRIVE- Variante gibt - ggf. als Vorabversion?
Aber am besten die in der Doku genannten Applikationssupport kontaktieren. Das sind ja alles Applikationen welche von Branchenexperten geschrieben werden.


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Juni 2021)

Dem Applikations-Support habe ich eine Mail geschrieben. Ich warte mal auf Antwort.

Parallel habe ich die folgende PDF im SIOS gefunden. So trivial scheint meine Fragestellung nicht gewesen zu sein.
Im PDF wird auf die insgesamt 4 Varianten der Fliegenden Säge auf den verschiedenen Siemens-Plattformen eingegangen.


----------



## Elektor (3 Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich bin erst seit Heute hier. Ich kann dir aber diesen Hinweis geben. Mit Danfoss VLT FC302 IMC kannst Du das ohne SPS umsetzen. Du kannst dort 4 CAM ablegen.


----------



## Holzmichl (5 Dezember 2021)

Kurze Rückmeldung zu dem Thema:

Ich habe mich für die Variante S120 mit DCC/DCB Extension entschieden.
Gründe hierzu waren, die von Siemens gegebene Möglichkeit zur Umschaltung des Leitwertes vom externen Geber zu einem virtuellen Geber, wenn im Sägeschnitt externe Störsignale auf den Materialfluss aufgegeben werden. Das kann bei meinem Fall eine entscheidende Rolle spielen, da bei der Anwendung ein pneumatischer Oberdruck sich auf dem Material anlegt, damit der Sägeschnitt qualitativ besser wird. Diese Möglichkeit ist in dem vorher schon verlinkten PDF bei der S7-T-Lösung nicht möglich.
@Elektor Danke für den Tipp, allerdings wollte ich bei der Anwendung explizit eine Bremsenergie-Rückspeisung* haben, was der Danfoss glaube ich nicht bietet. Zudem sehe ich die Antriebs- und Regelperformance eher hinter dem S120 und da Safety-Integrated eine große Rolle spielt bleibe ich bei dem bekannten System.

Leider zieht sich die Inbetriebnahme der Anwendung noch bis Ende Q1/2022 aufgrund der leider allseits bekannten Materialverfügbarkeit. Daher kann ich mit echten Erfahrungen noch nicht glänzen.

Zu *: Bei der Anwendung muss ich im Extremfall die Masse der Säge von 200kg alle 3 Sekunden auf 1,5m/s beschleunigen und abbremsen. Das wird mit einem Bremswiderstand äußerst warm und teuer.


----------



## Elektor (6 Dezember 2021)

Du hast völlig recht das die Bremsenergie zu beachten ist. Ich kenne den S120 nicht, wenn er aber den Zwischenkreis herausgeführt hat kannst Du einen DC-Bus nutzen. Dadurch hast du die Verluste der Rekuperation eliminiert. Wenn der Leitantrieb steht muss der Folgeantrieb meist auch nicht arbeiten.


----------



## zako (6 Dezember 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Zu *: Bei der Anwendung muss ich im Extremfall die Masse der Säge von 200kg alle 3 Sekunden auf 1,5m/s beschleunigen und abbremsen. Das wird mit einem Bremswiderstand äußerst warm und teuer.



W = 0,5 * m * v² = 225Ws (bei einem theoretischen Wirkungsgrad = 1)
Diese Energie würde ggf. schon von der Zwischenkreiskapazität aufgenommen. (falls man z.B. zwischen 560V und 720V bleiben möchte, dann würden C = 2 *W / (U2²-U2²) = 2 * 225Ws / ( 720V² - 560V²) = 2,2mF schon reichen.
Wenn Dein Zyklus immer 3s dauert, dann hast Du eine mittlere gen. Leistung von 225Ws/3s = 75W.


----------



## Holzmichl (6 Dezember 2021)

Allerdings habe ich gestern in geistiger Umnachtung  einen wichtigen Part vergessen:
Ich hab den Vorgang insgesamt 2x , da ich in der Zeit vor und zurück fahren muss.
Die mittlere Leistung ist richtig, allerdings wird der Peak beim Bremsen zu groß sein für einen regulären Zwischenkreis. Bremszeit hab ich jetzt mal für die Auslegung des Motormoduls und Synchronservos mit 0,3s veranschlagt.
Zum Thema Bremswiderstand: in der Holzbearbeitung ist ein BW außerhalb des Schaltschranks immer kritisch zu sehen aufgrund Brandlast und Verschmutzung. Ändert sich natürlich bei einem gesonderten Schaltraum.
=> Also im Schaltschrank und dann zwangsläufig mit Klimatisierung... (teuer und stromfressend)


----------

